# My first attempt at smokin' - it's a FATTY!!



## stauf (Mar 17, 2013)

I thought for my first attempt at smoking something edible, that I would try a fatty.

I figured a breakfast fatty would be fairly easy and tasty to boot!!

So, I started out like most folks with one pound of Sweet Italian sausage rolled

out in a 1 gal. zip lock bag.













saus.jpg



__ stauf
__ Mar 17, 2013





I 

Next, I layed on one 6 oz. package of Prosciutto ham













sauspro.jpg



__ stauf
__ Mar 17, 2013






Now here's where my inexperience showed through. Of course I

needed some eggs. So I whipped up a batch of scrambled eggs,

problem is, I found out later that I didn't need anywhere need the

9 eggs I put on. I think I probably only needed 3 or 4 eggs cooked

into one or large eggs.













proegg.jpg



__ stauf
__ Mar 17, 2013






Well I don't know about you, but a breakfast isn't complete

unless you have some hash browns. So I threw a nice amount

of them on also.













egghash.jpg



__ stauf
__ Mar 17, 2013






Since I'm a cheese lover, I just had to put on some nice grated

cheddar (sharp).













hashchees.jpg



__ stauf
__ Mar 17, 2013






Sorry, I forgot to take a pic of the fatty rolled up. And that's when

I found out I had a problem. The fatty wouldn't roll completely

because of the amount of the ingredients I put on. So I rolled it the

best I could to make it work.  Since I realized that the fatty would be

bigger than it should be, I figured I needed to make the bacon weave

large enough to fully encircle the fatty. So here's the bacon weave.

Consisting of 3 lbs. of thick cut hickory bacon.













weave.jpg



__ stauf
__ Mar 17, 2013






So here is the fatty rolled up in the bacon weave. I had to use

toothpicks to keep the bacon from coming unrolled. As you can

see, it's a good sized fatty.













roll.jpg



__ stauf
__ Mar 17, 2013






After 2.75 hours at 225 degrees (or there about) and a internal

temp of 169, using some cherry wood pellets, here she is!













doneroll.jpg



__ stauf
__ Mar 17, 2013






The finished product ! 













finish.jpg



__ stauf
__ Mar 17, 2013






Now the biggest lesson I learned from this, is to cut down on 

the portion size of some of the ingredients, ie. eggs and

hash browns. The biggest problem I had was trying to maintain

a consistant temp in the smoker. It was all over the place !

I was constantly adjusting the temp control to try and keep it as

close to 225 as I could. Maybe someone can answer this question for me?

When I cut it open the outside of the bacon was very dark brown in color,

but the inside of the bacon was pretty much still raw. Now I did use thick

cut bacon. Maybe that's why that happened. Maybe some of you can offer me

some advice?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 17, 2013)

You're right by golly...it is a fatty!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Your deduction about the thick sliced bacon being the reason it was dark on the outside and raw on the inside is correct!

That is also typical of the heat being too high...but it sounds like your heat was okay, unless of course your thermo is inaccurate.

First fatty I rolled I had to unroll and take out some of the ingredients.

Another trick I like for fatties is placing them on some plastic wrap after rolling, roll it up in the plastic wrap, and the grab the ends and just keep rolling in the same direction..this closes up the ends and makes it look as if it was done in a factory!!!  I also do the same thing after putting on the bacon blanket.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## stauf (Mar 17, 2013)

The heat may have been too high at times, it was anywhere from 210 to 260. I'm using a ET-732 thermometer, so I figured it's giving me a fairly accurate temp reading. I also, had thought of taking some of the ingredients out of the fatty, but I figured, what the heck, it's a learning experience. I do think that I'll start using thin sliced bacon though. I did wrap the fatty in saran wrap and let it sit in the fridge over night. Unfortunately, even doing that did not compress the fatty any. It was just too big. But, you know, you have to start somewhere, and in the end, the thing was pretty tasty. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 18, 2013)

Stauf said:


> The heat may have been too high at times, it was anywhere from 210 to 260. I'm using a ET-732 thermometer, so I figured it's giving me a fairly accurate temp reading. I also, had thought of taking some of the ingredients out of the fatty, but I figured, what the heck, it's a learning experience. I do think that I'll start using thin sliced bacon though. I did wrap the fatty in saran wrap and let it sit in the fridge over night. Unfortunately, even doing that did not compress the fatty any. It was just too big. But, you know, you have to start somewhere, and in the end, the thing was pretty tasty. Thanks for your advice.


The main thing is that you enjoyed it and you got to smoke something!!!!

Great job!

Bill


----------



## stauf (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes Bill, I did enjoy it! And the fatty tasted very good to boot..  Now I'll be on to other delicious meals.  Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2013)

Stauf said:


> The biggest problem I had was trying to maintain
> 
> a consistant temp in the smoker. It was all over the place !
> 
> ...


First off nice looking fatty!

A bit more information is needed to help with you first question. What type of smoker do you have? What were the weather conditions? What type of fuel source? I like to cook my fatties at around 275*

When using thicker bacon it is best to pre-cook it a bit prior to wrapping. That will help get it cooked all the way in the smoker. I use thin bacon when making fatties and that solves the problem of non-cooked bacon.


----------



## stauf (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, I don't think it turned out too bad, for the first time and all. I was a bit concerned about how dark it turned out. Don't know if that is from the smoke or the temp? Right now I'm using a MES 30 analog smoker. The weather wasn't bad, a bit on the cool side. But it was out of the wind and elements, so I don't know if that would be an issue or not. Pre-cooking the bacon is a good idea, or like you say, maybe I should try using thin sliced bacon next time and see if that resolves the doneness problem. I tried to maintain 225 degrees, only because it seemed from the posts I read, that that was a pretty common temp.


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 19, 2013)

Good job on a first smoke!

If you hadn't mentioned that you were having problems from too much filling, I wouldn't have been able to tell from the pics!

I really messed up my 5th fattie.  Here is the link if you are interested: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124357/fatty-disaster

It turned out good as far as I could see from my PC.  It only gets better from here!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2013)

Stauf said:


> Thanks, I don't think it turned out too bad, for the first time and all. I was a bit concerned about how dark it turned out. Don't know if that is from the smoke or the temp? Right now I'm using a MES 30 analog smoker. The weather wasn't bad, a bit on the cool side. But it was out of the wind and elements, so I don't know if that would be an issue or not. Pre-cooking the bacon is a good idea, or like you say, maybe I should try using thin sliced bacon next time and see if that resolves the doneness problem. I tried to maintain 225 degrees, only because it seemed from the posts I read, that that was a pretty common temp.


The first couple of fatties that I did I ran the smoker at 225-250. I used thin cut bacon, but noticed that the bacon was coming out darker than i wanted. I think it had to do with the fact it has to be in the smoker longer in order to get the IT to where it need to be. I have since (I know this isn't possible with the MES) been cooking my fatties at temps of 275*-325* I still get great smokey flavor, the bacon comes out crisp and golden brown. The last fatty I did was on my mini-wsm and I ran it at 275*-285* and had excellent results!


----------



## stevemax (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks fantastic! I usually make a meatloaf with green peppers and onions mixed in, chopped of course. Same bread crumbs and raw eggs. I make a bottom "platform" with a dip or little bowl like depression then fill that with american (for creamyness) and cheddar. Wrap it in thin sliced bacon and smoke away. Lol it'saa lot less work and you can fill it with anything. 

Yours did look awesome and I bet it tasted even better.


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice Fatty. I used thick cut on my first one as well. It was the same. Raw inside and overdone on the outside. Still this one looks like it turned out way better than my first!


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 20, 2013)

It has my mouth watering I am thinking I am going to make a meatloaf fatty this weekend.


----------



## manchester bob (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks good to me! I didn't even know what a Fatty was until I found this web site a couple of months ago.

I pre-cook bacon when I do shrimp stuffed with my crabcake ingredients. I wrap the stuffed shrimp with a half-slice of the pre-cooked bacon, or a whole slice if the stuffed shrimp are big enough.

It's not bad dealing with a slice at a time, but I can't imagine what it's like trying to make a basket weave with half-cooked, and thus very slippery, bacon. Sounds like it might be either very messy, or very frustrating! I think that when I try my first fatty, I'll take the above advice and go with the thin stuff.

Thanks for the "lessons learned"!


----------



## stauf (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I will say one thing though. I found that when I re-heated it in the microwave, the bacon got cooked through and it tasted GREAT!!!! I think for my first attempt, it turned out just fine. I think in the future, when I do another one like this, I'll use thin cut bacon and smoke it at a higher temp, perhaps 250+. Maybe some of you can help me with a question though? Besides sausage and beef and pork, what other types of ground meat is used? The reason I'm asking, is because I'd really like to do a fatty with shrimp, scallops, crab meat etc. and try to create a seafood fatty. I'm just not sure what type of ground meat to roll seafood in? Any suggestions, ideas? One other question if you don't mind. If you do a fatty with ground beef, will it hold together on it's own or do you need to mix it with another ground meat, like sausage to use as a binding agent?  Thanks again, and Happy Smoking!


----------



## redneck1676 (Mar 20, 2013)

I did a Philly cheese steak fatty a couple of time. With lean ground beef and fixes green pepper and onion and mozzarella cheese. I didn't wrap in bacon. Just put in aluminum pan for the first hour then straight on the grate. [email protected] 275 for about 3


----------



## frosty (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks excellent!  Great job.


----------



## bill foster (Mar 22, 2013)

Pre-cook the bacon on the inside as yhou do the eggs and hash browns and it will come out great


----------



## stauf (Mar 22, 2013)

Pre-cooking the bacon is a great idea. I'll try that the next time I do one. Now here's another question for you guys. I was talking to a guy at work today who has used a smoker for quite a long time, and he said that once the smoker temp reached 150 that whatever you are smoking will not absorb the smoke flavor any more. That the meat or whatever you're cooking will just get blacker. He said that when the temp got to 150 he pulls his wood chips out of the smoker and just cooks it from there. I'm so new to this that I don't know if what he said is fact or just his opinion. I'm wondering what the consensus is from you guys? In a way it kinda makes sense, but I'm so new to this that I don't know. Opinions???


----------



## oregon smoker (Mar 22, 2013)

Stauf said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. I will say one thing though. I found that when I re-heated it in the microwave, the bacon got cooked through and it tasted GREAT!!!! I think for my first attempt, it turned out just fine. I think in the future, when I do another one like this, I'll use thin cut bacon and smoke it at a higher temp, perhaps 250+. Maybe some of you can help me with a question though? Besides sausage and beef and pork, what other types of ground meat is used? The reason I'm asking, is because I'd really like to do a fatty with shrimp, scallops, crab meat etc. and try to create a seafood fatty. I'm just not sure what type of ground meat to roll seafood in? Any suggestions, ideas? One other question if you don't mind. If you do a fatty with ground beef, will it hold together on it's own or do you need to mix it with another ground meat, like sausage to use as a binding agent?  Thanks again, and Happy Smoking!


Stauf,

first off it looks great, personally not a problem with the size....just that much more to enjoy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. here is what i turned a fatty into... butterfly out a flank steak and pound if needed, season to taste, layer fresh spinich, season and layer (full layer) fresh peeled shrimp (typically a 31-51 count) the more the merrier, layer in shredded pepper jack cheese (smoked prefered
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) then roll up. now season to taste and wrap/weave with your choice of bacon (maple, Pepper smoked) then cook/smoke low and slow till done. we typically will take this and slice (cross grain) and use as a fill for Fahita with grilled onion, peppers, black beans etc (standard Fahita choices) Enjoy!!!

Tom


----------



## wvsmokey (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice! Looks good


----------



## redneck1676 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm going to have to try that shrimp fatty. Looks Great


----------



## manchester bob (Mar 23, 2013)

Stauf: I was interested in your question about when the food stops absorbing smoke flavor, so I did a search, and it took me right back to this site! Check this out...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/61546/smoky-flavor-vs-smoke-ring-wrt-temps

It says the ring stops forming at 140, but the smoke continues to flavor the meat (and being a newbie myself, I've done flavored that meat a bit too much at times. But...now I know about TBS!)


----------



## bluto (Mar 25, 2013)

Yummo!  Looks great!


----------



## cpatton (Mar 25, 2013)

I have to say that the presentation looks awesome. It also sounds delicious. This is the one thing I haven't tried ( I'm sure there are a few things I haven't tried), but after reading what you did and how, I may just have to try to smoke one for myself. Good job!


----------



## stauf (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for the nice compliments. Believe me, they are not difficult to make! And this one tasted really good. What I like about these is that any combination of ingredients that suits your taste, you can make it. Since I made this, I smoked up 4 racks of BB ribs and a batch of jerky. Now the jerky, I need to experiment a lot more with. This batch didn't turn out so good. But there's definitely a learning curve to get things to turn out just right.  Happy Smoking!


----------



## stauf (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## cpatton (Mar 26, 2013)

It definitely is an art. Even the "experts" don't have it down sometimes. I just love doing this. I just got done doing some ribs yesterday on a new gas smoker and the difference between that and charcoal is night and day. Better heat control but I lost the rugged taste if that makes sense. I look forward to reading some more of your adventures in smoking!!!!


----------

